# Camping In The Washington Dc Area



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

The family is trying to plan a trip to the DC area. Does anyone have any good suggestions as to some good campgrounds. We prefer to stay outside and travel into the DC area. Thanks for the help

steve, rena, hanna, seth
04 26rs


----------



## gbr_huskers (Mar 22, 2005)

The Northern Virginia regional parks are nice. I've never camped at one of the parks, but the other park facilities I've used have always been real nice and well maintained. The Bull Run Regional Park is in Centreville is near I-66. Easy access to downtown DC via the Interstate or catch a metro train in Fairfax. Best to use the metro given traffic congestion on I-66 every day. These parks are subsidized by local government and are well funded.

Bull Run Regional Park Camping


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Steve,

Our family is also planning a trip out East this summer. I had previously inquired about places to stay, etc. You might want to take a look at this thread.... link to DC accommodations.

Hope you have a good time and let us know how the trip turns out. action

Greg


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

A few I would recommend are:
1. Point Lookout State Park (right on the Potomac River)
2. Take it Easy Campground (5 minutes to Potomac River)
Both are in Soutern Maryland and both are about 1 hour from DC.

If you are affiliated with DoD, I would recommend Solomons Recreation Center. Very nice and is located right on the Patuxent River. It also is only about 1 hour away from DC.

Big Iron
GO NAVY


----------



## bsanut (Jan 16, 2005)

slivengo said:


> The family is trying to plan a trip to the DC area. Does anyone have any good suggestions as to some good campgrounds. We prefer to stay outside and travel into the DC area. Thanks for the help
> 
> steve, rena, hanna, seth
> 04 26rs
> [snapback]29021[/snapback]​


Went to DC last year. Stayed at Harpers Ferry KOA.
Park is great, very clean. Lots of showers. Olympic size pool.
Full size indoor BB court. Game room.
Movie nights and lots of other things to do.
We drove to edge of city and rode the subway (M) in to town to avoid the parking hassle.
Cant wait to return


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

There is a KOA in Millersville, MD (Capitol KOA). For what it is worth, they are Woodalls Rated 4 W's.

Also, while looking through my Directory, there is Cherry Hill Park, right outside of College Park. Woodalls 5W rating. You could be on the Red Line Metro to Union Station in Minutes. Just my $.02. The Metro System is great and there are a bunsh of stations in the area.

As someone else posted, you could look at the KOA in Harpers Ferry, WV. It is about 80 minutes from DC, but you could also get on the MARC regional commuter train in Brunswick or Martinsville. You will avoid the traffic! Unless you are used to sitting in traffic in LA, it will be like nothing you have ever seen.

I have worked in NY and LA and IMHO the DC commute is currently the most miserable.









Again, just my $.02

Tim


----------

